# Recipes for sweet and sour plz



## pinkfluff (Mar 8, 2012)

Im looking for Recipes for sweet and sour to make as i love it but as you know its naughty for Diabetes lol Please help xxx


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi

You could try this one - it's 38 carbs a portion, and that's before adding any rice or noodles - but you could try it and see if perhaps you can get away with less sugar/using splenda or agave/not using all of pineapple juice.

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1472/easy-sweet-and-sour-chicken

We haven't tried it yet but think I will try to adjust the recipe for one serving or see if it will freeze (OH only meat eater in this house)

Use the BBC good food site a lot for recipes - they are usually very good- you could browse a bit more on there for more recipes I think they are all carb counted. 

Good luck


----------

